# Rounded Corner Business Cards in Ontario



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm looking for a place that will print business cards with rounded corners for a decent price. We dealt with a company in Guelph and they royally screwed us on our last batch of cards, so I would like to find a different place to deal with.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Most print shops should have access to a corner rounder, they usually round one corner at a time, and usually available in different radiuses. It isn't a special die that does all the corners at the same time.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I've been thinking of getting rounded business cards too, I'm thinking of using overnightprints.com. Lots of positive reviews found online.


----------



## Grazer5 (Jul 19, 2005)

Look for an older printer, one that still has some letterpress equipment kicking around. I'm a diecutter myself, most of these kind of shops will have some dies like that or at least a round cornering machine. Print them yourself on a inkjet, just double space them with a 1/4" gutter. That's the standard spacing for die cutting.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I actually used overnightprints for my personal cards and was very happy with them. I got dinged by UPS for them, but they were great quality. I may see if I can manage to use them this time, but it seems my company wants to see about dealing with someone locally, and since overnightprints is located in California that might be a knock against them. I may see about phoning around and getting a quote from some places around Guelph when I get a chance later this week.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Speak to Dave Colpitts; http://kissprinting.com/

Tell him Scott Simpson says "Hi"!


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Speak to Dave Colpitts; http://kissprinting.com/
> 
> Tell him Scott Simpson says "Hi"!



you forgot the .....




<shameless plug>


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, I did... Thanks Djstp!

Dave's an old friend I haven't seen in a while.


----------

